# Anyone make Patchouli oil... or soap?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't seem to find a good Patchouli oil I like any more... All the stuff you find now smells too woody, and not peppery enough.. .or has some strange tinge of a smell to it.. 

I'd like to find a nice oil if anyone is making it.. 

If not, I'd also like to find a nice soap.. 

Thanks.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you tried Brambleberry's?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Not all patchouli is the same ... the source of origin is important. I like the patchouli from Indonesia. I think I have a few bars left and need to make some more.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/patchouli-dark-essential-oil/

I was just shopping at Bulk apothecary & saw the Patchouli & remembered you were looking for it. Not sure if this oil will work for you or if you've already tried this one but the link is above.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Backfourty said:


> http://www.bulkapothecary.com/essential-oils/patchouli-dark-essential-oil/
> 
> I was just shopping at Bulk apothecary & saw the Patchouli & remembered you were looking for it. Not sure if this oil will work for you or if you've already tried this one but the link is above.


Thanks.. The reviews are good.. I think I'll give this a try..


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That one is also from Indonesia & Cyndi gave the indonesian kind a good word above too.


----------

